# The "Has it been two years already?!" Giveaway



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, not quite two years, But close enough to go ahead and start this giveaway.

RULES:

you must have at least 100 post to enter

-or-

you must be a registered member since April 2015

just reply with an "I'm in"

...that is all.

This giveaway will remain open until 12:00 P.M. CST Oct. 7, 2015 with the winner drawn on Oct. 8th.

The winner will get this OTT flatband shooter made from Cherry, Maple, Mora, Birch ply, and blue card-stock spacers.

































I did have a bit of a mishap while waiting for the BLO to cure...















I recently got a little pit/lab puppy that likes to chew on stuff so this one comes with a little love from Sophia









Thanks, forum, for all the help and advice. It's been a great two years and hears to many more. Good luck everybody!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in.

Congratulations !


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i am in.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm in! That's a gorgeous slingshot, chew marks and all! We're glad to have you around dude, you've been great. Here's to many more years


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm in, thank you


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm in
Let's try and Thx


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

I like it, and of course I'm in!


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I am in bud


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am so in !
No matter how many years we never get old


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats Shane! I'm in!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm in, never to old to sling some steel.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I´m in!

Thanks and nice looking shooter by the way


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in. Let it be my first slingshot with this type of attachment! 

Thank you for the chance..


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I am in


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm in and beautiful puppy


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice! I'm in!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm in!! Thanks for the chance at such an awesome shooter!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm in!

That is Dog Art.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I am in!


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm in !


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm in. Congrats on two years!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm in

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Congratulations and tnx for the chance! I'm in plz.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm in!

Thank you for the chance!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

I´m in!!

Excellent opportunity!!! Thanks!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

24 hours in and 29 entries. Please make sure I'm not leaving anyone off.

so far...

1. JTslinger
2. treefork
3. ghost0311/8541
4. jazz
5. Btoon84
6. Peter Recuas
7. Widget
8. E.G.
9. Gunnar
10. leon13
11. flipgun
12. squirrel squasher
13. Phoul Mouth
14. slingshooterPT
15. stej
16. oldmiser
17. shew97
18. Vly62
19. Beanflip
20. you'llshootyereyeout(YSYEO)
21. Slingshot Silas
22. Vlop
23. JediMike
24. Devil'sRival
25. Arber
26. Toolshed
27. Viper010
28. carboncopy
29. BAT


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm in! Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Let me see do I have 100 posts? I don't know but if I do then I'm in. If not then :banghead:

Keith

Update. Looks like I am on post #68. Maybe I should make an additional 32 posts saying I'm in :naughty:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm in! Congrats on the anniversary!

Good luck to all in the drawing!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Keith.B.Nimble said:


> Let me see do I have 100 posts? I don't know but if I do then I'm in. If not then :banghead:
> 
> Keith
> 
> Update. Looks like I am on post #68. Maybe I should make an additional 32 posts saying I'm in :naughty:


It looks like you've been a registered member since July of 2014. I think I can let you slide on the post count. You're in.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

TSM said:


> Keith.B.Nimble said:
> 
> 
> > Let me see do I have 100 posts? I don't know but if I do then I'm in. If not then :banghead:
> ...


Awww man. I feel a happy dance coming. anic:

Funny thing is I am bald so I kind of really look like that emoticon.

Keith


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm in 
-slingshot shooter


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm not in. Only because I have two freakin sweet TSM slings and I already have premium slingshot hoarding guilt! Thanks for the opportunity, it's a beautiful slingshot! Your a good friend and can't wait to shoot with the beard again.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats on the 2 years!! Thanks for a very generous giveaway. The frame is beautiful and the "puppy signature" makes it truly one of a kind.

I am in!

Todd


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

im in

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I'm in

Thanks for your generosity TSM


----------



## cgpro856 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

cgpro856 said:


> I'm in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry but I'm afraid you might need a few more posts before you can get in on this.


----------



## cgpro856 (Jun 19, 2015)

TSM said:


> cgpro856 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in
> ...


LOL. Thought I might have made it by date. On closer inspection I guess not. Guess I'm busted. Didn't mean to F'up your game.

C.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Love the way you striped it with the ply!

Florida Forks


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I forgot to say I'm in

Florida Forks


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm in been a member since March but do you need a supporting membership to enter about to donate for supporting membership


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

ImEggscellent85 said:


> I'm in been a member since March but do you need a supporting membership to enter about to donate for supporting membership


Registered membership'll do. Got you on the list.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Two days to go and here's who's I've got so far...

1. JTslinger
2. treefork
3. ghost0311/8541
4. jazz
5. Btoon84
6. Peter Recuas
7. Widget
8. E.G.
9. Gunnar
10. leon13
11. flipgun
12. squirrel squasher
13. Phoul Mouth
14. slingshooterPT
15. stej
16. oldmiser
17. shew97
18. Vly62
19. Beanflip
20. you'llshootyereyeout(YSYEO)
21. Slingshot Silas
22. Vlop
23. JediMike
24. Devil'sRival
25. Arber
26. Toolshed
27. Viper010
28. carboncopy
29. BAT
30. Bucky Webb
31. Keith.B.Nimble
32. JohnKrakatoa
33. slingshot shooter
34. RyanJL
35. GrayWolf
36. filipino_saltik
37. tyrone8511
38. rockslinger
39. Arnisador78
40. Crimson Owl
41. ImEggscellent85

Good Luck Y'all!


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ok thank you. Love this forum.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Today's the day! 3 hours and 18 minutes remaining. Get in where you fit in.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

...and done. I'll do the draw tonight and get it posted tomorrow. 41 people in the draw...well done forum!


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

I think I get more excited over these giveaways than I do lotto tickets lol


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Using the numbers assigned to everyone on the previous list, and with the help of random.org, the winner is ... #19 Beanflip!

Congratulations, sir! PM incoming. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Congrats beanflip


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah ! Beanflip !!!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats BF!

Florida Forks


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Congrats Beanflip!!!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats Beanflip


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

TSM, sir, well done!!

Beanflip, gratz!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats and thanks for the fun 
Cheers


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good for you Beanflip! Thanx for the chance Shane and congratulations again.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats Bean!

TSM, congrats again on the 2 years and thanks for a very generous giveaway!

T0dd


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow! Thanks TSM!


----------

